# What???



## rhuntington3

What's with the Global Announcement Sticky saying the forums are shutting down soon?


----------



## Turtleboy

Is this a joke????

Smeek says he's banned


----------



## LoREvanescence

Did we get hacked?


----------



## smbaker

Has anyone seen Alfer lately?


----------



## rhuntington3

I asked over in Forum Operations.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=530223


----------



## Turtleboy

Jeff Meeker is banned. He gets one of those than notices.


----------



## smbaker

What happened to the TCF home page, the one that showed the 'Spotlight Member'? (who as far as I know has been smeek since the start)


----------



## aindik

/subscribe

As is typical with these types of messages over the years during certain periods of ownership, perhaps he means they are being shut down for routine maintenance?


----------



## DeDondeEs

Hacked I bet. Dave doesn't seem like the type who would shut the forums down with a two sentence post.


----------



## timckelley

It's been a pleasure knowing you fellow TCFers. Good luck with the rest of your lives.


----------



## StrynBean

There goes my social life.


----------



## Mike Lang

I think David got hacked...trying to reach him now.


----------



## RegBarc




----------



## rhuntington3

Thank you, Mike.


----------



## smbaker

DeDondeEs said:


> Hacked I bet. Dave doesn't seem like the type who would shut the forums down with a two sentence post.


Unless something has gone terribly wrong in his life. I hope he's alright.

I suppose if this is for real, and anyone wants to keep in touch there's always 'the other forum'.


----------



## rhuntington3

Mike Lang is trying to reach David Bott.


----------



## timckelley

Welp, I guess I may as well end it all now. /grabs revolver and loads it...


----------



## whoknows55

This place changed my life for the better in more ways than I can count. 

I assume this isn't real. But if it is it has been a great ride.


----------



## smak

I don't want to be a member of a club with no Jeff Meeker's allowed.

-smak-


----------



## smbaker

whoknows55 said:


> This place changed my life for the better in more ways than I can count.


+1, I've made a few friends, and in general learned a lot. Sure there have been some frustrations along the way, but it's been a positive experience and I wouldn't be here otherwise.


----------



## BlueMerle

smak said:


> I don't want to be a member of a club with no Jeff Meeker's allowed.
> 
> -smak-


That's 'Smeeker' to you boy!


----------



## old7

Can't imagine posting - Shutting down. Bye and not at least giving the mods a heads up.

Something is right...


----------



## timckelley

At least let the Fun House remain...


----------



## smbaker

The announcement title says "Tivo Shutdown". I'd think if it was for real, it would be "TCF Shutdown" or "Tivo Community Forum Shutdown".

"Tivo Shutdown" just reeks of someone unfamiliar with the forum and/or not knowing the forum is not associated directly with Tivo.


----------



## Bryanmc

What's the contingency plan?

Seriously.


----------



## DeDondeEs

I think Chad was just playing the long game on his disdain of BeanMeScot's crooked parking, and he is now exacting his revenge on all of us...


----------



## Turtleboy

smbaker said:


> The announcement title says "Tivo Shutdown". I'd think if it was for real, it would be "TCF Shutdown" or "Tivo Community Forum Shutdown".
> 
> "Tivo Shutdown" just reeks of someone unfamiliar with the forum and/or not knowing the forum is not associated directly with Tivo.


Or by the same person who wrote " we am sorry."


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm thinking someone hacked into the admin account and deleted the most prolific poster (Smeek) as a test.


----------



## Lori

Bryanmc said:


> What's the contingency plan? Seriously.


I can't believe that we don't have a DR plan in place.


----------



## smak

Graymalkin said:


> I'm thinking someone hacked into the admin account and deleted the most prolific poster (Smeek) as a test.


How many days would it take the new jsmeeker to become the top poster again?

-smak-


----------



## smbaker

Looks like the notice just disappeared.


----------



## LoREvanescence

And then the global announcement is gone...


Figured it was a hack based on how it said "Tivo shutdown" and pretty much just "bye".


----------



## aindik

And the Happy Hour thread was merged into the Operations Center thread.


----------



## smbaker

It's made for an interesting afternoon.


----------



## waynomo

Yeah, I don't think he would buy the thing and then just willy nilly shut it down.


----------



## eddyj

Good thing I missed it, or I would be posting from the ER after my heart attack!


----------



## Joules1111

That was more exciting than Amazon Prime Day!!!


----------



## logic88

smak said:


> How many days would it take the new jsmeeker to become the top poster again?


Apparently less than a few minutes.


----------



## Mike Lang

OK...should be good now. The announcement was not real. Welcome back jsmeeker.


----------



## BeanMeScot

DeDondeEs said:


> I think Chad was just playing the long game on his disdain of BeanMeScot's crooked parking, and he is now exacting his revenge on all of us...


:up:


----------



## smbaker

Mike Lang said:


> OK...should be good now. The announcement was not real. Welcome back jsmeeker.


There's goes my shot at becoming the new spotlight member... 

Can we get clarification on whether there was a hack? Should be all be changing our passwords?


----------



## timckelley

smbaker said:


> Should be all be changing our passwords?


Too late in my case...



timckelley said:


> Welp, I guess I may as well end it all now. /grabs revolver and loads it...


The bullet has already left the chamber, and I'm speaking here from the floor of my bedroom.   Good job, hacker.


----------



## Langree

timckelley said:


> Too late in my case...
> 
> The bullet has already left the chamber, and I'm speaking here from the floor of my bedroom.   Good job, hacker.


Can I have your (non blood soaked) stuff?


----------



## David Bott

Hi All...

Short Answer...Yes, we got hacked. How? No idea as they got into my account and were able to change my email address and that is the weird part. Weird because my account, being the master admin account, is locked out in the config file from being able to be edited. So, this happened some other way.

So...Well...This was my fear running such old software and why I really want to move to some new software for the site. After all, you know this code is quite old and no longer patched.

All in all, not sure if it will happen again as I am not sure how it happened.

Sorry all.

(I have been away as we have been building a new dedicated site for our coach in a RV park. Been quite busy.)


----------



## smbaker

David Bott said:


> Weird because my account, being the master admin account, is locked out in the config file from being able to be edited. So, this happened some other way.


I hope you're able to do some forensic analysis of the server (I'm assuming you're running on some kind of virtual server platform) to check and see if the hacker gained access without having to go through the forum software. Also look for any exploits where they may have attacked the database directly and altered your user record. Weak mysql or pgsql passwords, insufficient firewalling of the db, etc.

Anyhow, glad everything is alright (or at least as alright as it can be given we don't know precisely how the hacker did what he did).


----------



## LoREvanescence

Did we get hacked again this morning?

From 11:46am until 12:08pm all I was able to get is a 502 Bad Gateway error when trying to access the forums.


----------



## Mike Lang

No, that wasn't a hack.


----------



## RegBarc

Should we be changing our forum passwords? Was there any compromise of that information, or of user information?


----------



## Mike Lang

While I haven't heard any evidence of getting into any accounts but his, changing passwords is never a bad idea.


----------



## David Bott

Mike Lang said:


> No, that wasn't a hack.


Nope...That was all me. Opps!


----------



## eddyj

David Bott said:


> Nope...That was all me. Opps!


You hacked your own board?


----------



## Turtleboy

In retrospect, it's kind of a harmless prank. Someone with that much access could have really farked things up pretty badly. But instead they just banned smeek and wrote a scary message. 

(Not that hacking is ever good).


----------



## Mike Lang

They did more than that & jsmeeker wasn't the only ban, but it could have been worse.


----------

